# The Irony...Of Pee



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

So I don't know if this had happened to others I;m sure it has but here we go.  So i gave the Medical guys my urine for sampling and get told that there are higher than normal amounts of protein and I will need to get it tested by my family MD and verified that im all normal and such.  So i ask what CAUSES elivated amounts of protein and he tells me that excessive physical activity is the usual cause.  So ok let me get this straight, I get told to be in GREAT shape and work out alot before I get to BMQ so that its easier for me, but in doing so I might fail my medical to get in in the first place.  i found it really funny actually and so did the MedTech.  It all got sorted out, it was just a delay becasue i had to wait another 3 weeks to get a MD appointment and get it tested.  OH well live and learn  

ANYONE ELSE HAVE THAT HAPPEN?!


----------



## Lumadue (29 Oct 2007)

*blinks* haha, thats amusing, didnt have any problems with my medial at all


----------



## Quiet Riot (29 Oct 2007)

Guy on my course had similar problem, but it was elevated levels of creatine.   They had him do the PT test 30mins prior to the medical portion which was the cause according the Med tech.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

lol ok THAT is funny....doing the PT before the urine test is silly


----------



## KenJacobson (3 Nov 2007)

Yup! My urine test at my CFRC was good, but had to have a second one at the 17Wing base hospital for aircrew medical requirements. That one came back with a trace of protein. I had to go to my MD who told me the same thing. He filled out the med form saying that he felt I was perfectly fit, but if a expert opinion was required he would arrange a follow-up.. needless to say I was off for a trip to the Urologist for a prostate exam. Before I went to the Urologist I cut back on my gym schedule and sucked back water -- no more protein. You're right it's funny how PT is stressed but doing the PT can complicate things with your medicals.


----------



## JBoyd (3 Nov 2007)

hmm i wonder how much protein my urine will hold, i am actively working out while taking protein shakes.... plus i take a bit of creatine along with testosterone and glutamine


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> hmm i wonder how much protein my urine will hold,


 :rofl:  Bonne chance!  

Be interesting to see what the Med guys think..


----------



## JBoyd (3 Nov 2007)

well I'm going to warn him that I have been taken protein supplements for my workouts, along with the other ones I've listed, I wonder though if they would allow a sign off on my urine from my doctor done like a week before my MT, since now I feel certain they will ask me to get my family doctor to take a look at it lol


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Nov 2007)

Would love to be able to tell you if you can go in with a sign off, but I have no idea.  So I  guess you just should call the medical centre and ask, they will be more helpful than me lol

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## KenJacobson (4 Nov 2007)

All I needed to clear me medically was the form filled out by my doctor, and then because my doctor had suggested a visit to a specialist, a FAX from the urologist claiming I was fit for duty. Hopefully the same will be true for you as well.


----------



## Timmano (29 Nov 2007)

same thing happin to me, im doing the 24 pee test. yes i have to pee in a jug for 24 hrs and this jug even gotta come to work with me hahahah, i put on it "Free juice" for a joke at work, gotta keep the inrony in this while im home


----------



## zweetz (31 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> plus i take a bit of creatine along with *testosterone* and glutamine



you're kidding right?


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Dec 2007)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> So I don't know if this had happened to others I;m sure it has but here we go.  So i gave the Medical guys my urine for sampling and get told that there are higher than normal amounts of protein and I will need to get it tested by my family MD and verified that im all normal and such.  So i ask what CAUSES elivated amounts of protein and he tells me that excessive physical activity is the usual cause.  So ok let me get this straight, I get told to be in GREAT shape and work out alot before I get to BMQ so that its easier for me, but in doing so I might fail my medical to get in in the first place.  i found it really funny actually and so did the MedTech.  It all got sorted out, it was just a delay becasue i had to wait another 3 weeks to get a MD appointment and get it tested.  OH well live and learn
> 
> ANYONE ELSE HAVE THAT HAPPEN?!



A suggestion. You may have been dehydrated as if your urine was yellow, thats a sign. Dehydration  concentrates your urine, giving false higher levels. Most people don't drink the required 3L+ per day as is suggested. Next time you go in, about 2hrs before hand, drink about 2L of water, it will flush things out, and by the time you give your test, it should be fine. Your urine should almost be clear.

I failed the pee test the first time too, because the night before I drank 2 litres of white wine, then went for my medical the first thing in the am. This was on my enlistment here in Australia.

Good luck.

Wes


----------



## JBoyd (31 Dec 2007)

zweetz said:
			
		

> you're kidding right?



Uh... no why would I be? Testosterone helps your muscles build efficiently. It has a main adult purpose of maintaining muscle mass and strength, as well, most protein powders/shakes contain a small amount of a testosterone supplement to aid the amino acids.


----------



## ixium (31 Dec 2007)

Uhm, are you sure you're reading into things enough?

Protein powders can help increase the productivity of testosterone, but it is not included in the mixes.


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Uh... no why would I be? Testosterone helps your muscles build efficiently. It has a main adult purpose of maintaining muscle mass and strength, as well, most protein powders/shakes contain a small amount of a testosterone supplement to aid the amino acids.



Exogenous (produced from outside the body) testosterone is one of the most dangerous substances you can take. It will cause your body to shut down testosterone production from your testicles, and can adversely affect your pituitary gland. It has also been implicated in liver, brain, and kidney tumours, and can wreak all sorts of havoc on your endocrine system. Testosterone is a prescription item, so I have a hard time accepting that it is included in protein powders. Not having a powder to hand, I'll leave it at that. Testosterone is also on the list of banned substances for the CF, so unless you're prescribed by a licenced physician for a recognized condition... stop!


----------



## JBoyd (31 Dec 2007)

Ixium has it right I mixed up my information, my apologies. The ingredient in protein powders I was thinking of was Tribulus (Tribulus Terrestris), which is claimed to aid in increasing testosterone.


----------



## 1RNBR (29 Jan 2008)

So long as your not on the juice you should be fine, they frown on it when you use the juice.


----------



## FutureQYR (29 Jan 2008)

What else is on the list of prohibited drugs?


----------



## Donut (29 Jan 2008)

FutureQYR said:
			
		

> What else is on the list of prohibited drugs?




You can start with anything proscibed by the Criminal Code, and then you can add any prescription medication that wasn't prescribed to you by a licensed physician or dentist.  I'm sure if you do a search, you'll find some more info, but the bottom line is that the CF does not tolerate people who use any drugs of abuse whatsoever.  Even the amount of coffee you consume will be scrutinized by the CFRC Medical staff.


----------



## smithdc (31 Jan 2008)

: haha this happened to me and i had to wait a month to get an appointment, haha but the funny part is, right before i did my urine test.. I did my PT test ??? I'm not sure how that makes sense but my family doctor assured my this was the reason, not only this but right after my PT test I did my vision test... I failed because my body was still in "PT" mode and i was sweating.. somehow that affects your vision ??? I dunno the eye doctor said so .. haha oh my, the army and their infinite wisdom , eh? but I am in now so I can look back on It and laugh  ;D


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy (31 Jan 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Exogenous (produced from outside the body) testosterone is one of the most dangerous substances you can take. It will cause your body to shut down testosterone production from your testicles, and can adversely affect your pituitary gland. It has also been implicated in liver, brain, and kidney tumours, and can wreak all sorts of havoc on your endocrine system. Testosterone is a prescription item, so I have a hard time accepting that it is included in protein powders. Not having a powder to hand, I'll leave it at that. Testosterone is also on the list of banned substances for the CF, so unless you're prescribed by a licenced physician for a recognized condition... stop!



Exactly what I was going to say - exogenous hormones = bad news, illegal, you may as well be on steroids. Please stop.


----------



## RSOne (27 Feb 2008)

That is funny!
When I gave my sample, it had protein in it... I asked what would cause that and the medic said, dehydration... here is the funny part..... I ahd to be at the testing area at 8 am.... I hadn't had anything to drink since 9 pm....got my kids up and off to school and honestly forgot to grab some water.  When I got there, the recruiters that were administering the aptitude test were late...and we sat in the room until 9:30 am... then the test...an hour.  After that I had the interview(I didn't know I was having the interview or medical) which was an hour and a half and then from there the medical.  So well over 12 hours without a drink. Yes, it turned out to be dehydration.   Okay...I thought it was funny.  Ironic funny!


----------



## Caleix (27 Feb 2008)

I recently completed my Component Transfer along with a friend from my Regiment. When he went for his medical, the doc said that his Protein level was high, mainly due to dehydration just as RSOne mentioned, he was retested one week later after he had time to hydrate and ended up passing the urine test just fine the next week. recommend that anyone going to do a medical drink some water prior to lol, save yourself the trouble.

Caleix


----------

